# dose anybody have a pic of how



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i just got some live plants so i want to complete the tank by adding blackwater extract.so anybody have any pics...please share.!!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

like a very light tea in your water...tinted....there really isn't a good way to show it in a pic.....something you will have to try yourself to see.

peat pellets are way better.....just remember to remove the carbon from your filters if you have any.....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

u better buy

u better buy a lot of blackwater it goes away so fast


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> like a very light tea in your water...tinted....there really isn't a good way to show it in a pic.....something you will have to try yourself to see.
> 
> peat pellets are way better.....just remember to remove the carbon from your filters if you have any.....


the carbon is that black stuff in the filter pads???????why do you say peat pellets are better and you said to remove the carbon from my filter if i have any....if i have any what????thanks for your help


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

He said to remove your carbon if you have any ,,,, meaning if you have any carbon remove it(the carbon)..It will remove the black water extract there for your water will look like you never added it within 24 hrs if you have carbon....Peat is better...It last way longer and does a better job of tinting the water.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with blackwater extract. Its seems to be gone within 48 hours.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Brian5150 said:


> I wouldn't bother with blackwater extract. Its seems to be gone within 48 hours.


It goes out quickly if you leave carbon in your filters...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

imo i dont like blk water extract, but if you are going to use it go with peat...using blk water extract can lower your ph so make sure you look out for that after using it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

It lasts until a water change(BWE)...... it goes away everytime you change the water little by little....or big by big....lol....however much you change your water........any of you guys who say it only lasts for 2 days OBVIOUSLY have carbon in thier filters....or drained the BWE down the sink doing a water change. Classic case of not reading the directions. Peat lasts about a month.....some kinds are better and last longer.....look for ketapang


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> It lasts until a water change(BWE)...... it goes away everytime you change the water little by little....or big by big....lol....however much you change your water........any of you guys who say it only lasts for 2 days OBVIOUSLY have carbon in thier filters....or drained the BWE down the sink doing a water change. Classic case of not reading the directions. Peat lasts about a month.....some kinds are better and last longer.....look for ketapang


HOW MUCH DO PEATS COST can you give me a link to it just so i know what im looking for


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

bud......weiser said:


> It lasts until a water change(BWE)...... it goes away everytime you change the water little by little....or big by big....lol....however much you change your water........any of you guys who say it only lasts for 2 days OBVIOUSLY have carbon in thier filters....or drained the BWE down the sink doing a water change. Classic case of not reading the directions. Peat lasts about a month.....some kinds are better and last longer.....look for ketapang


HOW MUCH DO PEATS COST can you give me a link to it just so i know what im looking for
[/quote]
It depends, the pelleted form is more expensive than the fiber form.


----------



## igor700 (Jul 15, 2006)

I used peat in both of my canisters, in places where the carbon was. It was roughly $7 for 2.2 cubic feet!! All the pics I have of it don't at all portray the color (like watered down sweet tea) well. The color lated for 3-4 water changes with 4 packs of 12oz of peat. Hope this helps


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

you can get it from a plant store or home Depot or something, big bail real cheap.
use a pair of moms old nylons, fill the leg to the right size sack then tie it off.
put it in any filter.

I see some of the plant guy's use it as substrate under their gravel.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i bought 3 big pieces of driftwood is that the best stuff or...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...p;N=2004+112995


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

zippa said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...p;N=2004+112995


thank you for giving me the link because i hate going to a store and havin no clue of what im looking for...and i went to one of the top stores in canada if not the best on supplies and the manager said that there stoping the production of those pellets and that they dont have any.


----------

